# A whole bunch of new free patterns!



## Stablebummom (Dec 5, 2011)

http://www.loopsknitting.com/store/pc/viewContent.asp?idpage=11


----------



## pilotskeemsmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Thank you.


----------



## cashmereknots (Jan 3, 2014)

Thanks!!!


----------



## ptober (Mar 24, 2011)

thanks


----------



## TennKnitter (Jul 24, 2013)

Thanks


----------



## charlierooster (Jan 1, 2014)

Can't find these sets of yarn on the Loops site. Does the yarn come in sets? Very pretty scarf. Thanks for the pattern.


----------

